# An Abundance of American Abandonments - March 2015



## mookster (Mar 30, 2015)

I am finally at the end of my American adventure photos, I posted up the larger sites separately and as a bonus, here is a bumper pack of the places I explored where I either didn't get enough photos to warrant a thread of their own, or weren't worthy of their own thread for whatever other reason.

I hope you have enjoyed the photos from my second trip over the ocean, I have big big things planned for later in the year when I return.

*Curtiss Malting Co.*

This building has had so many different names over the years it was hard to find the most recent occupier but it appeared to have been at least in part a maltings at some point in it's life and according to what info I can find it's a very unusual layout for one. Not all the site is abandoned but the stuff that is was an OK wander.



























More here

*DL&W Roundhouse*

My first railway roundhouse, it's been empty a long, long time. This explore served a dual purpose, as I went with my friend who was looking for a site for a future modelling shoot. It sits next to a live railway yard so there was a fair amount of sneaking involved.


























More here

*Shopping Plaza*

A chance explore whilst on a walk through the city a mate lives in, well it'd be rude to refuse when two doors have had the padlocks busted off them right? All taken handheld so they suck a bit.





















More here

*Letchworth Village*

Letchworth Village was an epileptic colony in upstate New York, infamous for it's mistreatment of child patients and a place steeped in a dark history of deaths. It has been bashed, trashed, stripped and burnt of almost everything and we visited after the asylum, a flying visit as the sun went down which involved running through one building just to get a photo of the trashed, graffitied mortuary.






*Gompers School*

Gompers School is a historic school located in a rough area of Baltimore, Maryland. Sadly prior to closure the classrooms were modernised with the addition of horrible suspended ceilings which totally ruined them for me, and sadly the entire roof of the auditorium collapsed at some point after closure - which whilst it makes for interesting photos means I am still yet to see a proper school auditorium like I so desperately want to. While we were inside there was a crash on the intersection outside the school which also meant we had to climb out onto the street in full view of the police sorting out the crash, luckily they didn't care...


























More here

*Spring Garden School*

This place is such an iconic abandonment even people who don't know it's name recognise it as 'that derelict school in Philadelphia'. After a frustrating afternoon of fails on my last full day in America it was nice to see one last place with the group of friends I had made earlier in the trip during my time in New Jersey, even if it as trashed as they come the roof still took my breath away.































More here

Thanks for looking!​


----------



## Big C (Mar 31, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks for all these US pictures, love the lot. Thank you


----------



## brickworx (Mar 31, 2015)

You must of had a very busy trip, thanks for all the pics...great stuff.


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like you had a lot of fun mate, nice one.


----------



## CovertUrbex (Mar 31, 2015)

Phwoar the lines in that Roundhouse! Great sets dude


----------



## smiler (Mar 31, 2015)

I Loved all of your posts and pics from your American excursion Mook, Many Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Really enjoyed all the posts of of your epic trip,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice set of pics mate


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow....what a fantastic collection of reports Mookster. Love these reports as I will probably never see these places myself so thank you for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow! I love every one of those shots! Looks like you were busy when you were over there! 
Brilliant stuff!


----------

